# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Anabantoids >  Wild Betta from Batam

## fuurrr

Hey guys I'm heading to Batam this mid March and am looking to get a pair/trio of albimarginata or channoides. What I'm concerned is will I be able to bring it back to Singapore and how? 

Also, does anyone know any breeders that I could get from and at what price?

----------


## fireblade

should be no problem. just pack in your luggage and bring back to Singapore.

----------


## Nismo83

the fishes are from Kalimantan. Unless you are picking up from seller at Batam or the transhipper there. It is fine. 30 fishes in not more than 3L of water. as long as the fishes are not on CITES list.

----------


## eeJamboy

Does this "30 fishes in not more than 30L" rule apply to any freshwater species for as long as they are not listed on the CITES list?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nismo83

Non endangered and non cites

----------


## eeJamboy

Thank you.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## fuurrr

Thanks Nismo and fireblade! 

Managed to get a contact in Batam who is willing to sell me a pair of albimarginata when I get there. Was advised to also just pack it in my luggage and check in. What I am worried about is that with just the plastic packaging it would move about too much and cause stress for the pair, even worse if it burst!  :Opps:

----------


## fireblade

Simple....
keep them in mineral water bottle. then use plastic bag or zip lock bag to pack it.just hand carry back shouldn't have a problem .. you are not taking plane right?

----------


## fuurrr

​Hey everyone! Just a quick update, managed to bring a pair of wild caught albi over from Batam.

It's been 3 days since their arrival and they are yet to properly eat anything. The female totally rejects any form of pellets or frozen food while the male is slightly more receptive to frozen bloodworms and mysis shrimp but generally do not consume non-moving food.

Should I be worried that they are not eating? I'm unable to get live foods due to constraints and am hoping that they accept frozen food.

Both of them are in a quarantine tank while waiting for the actual tank to be cycled.

Picture of the female.


Staring at me.


Picture of the male hiding.


Surprised that the male isn't very shy and greets me most of the time.


The colours on the fins are seen better compared to when they were being shipped.


Both together.

----------


## Nismo83

Looking good. As long as ur water ph is low and water is clean they will be good. Care to share the damage?

----------


## fuurrr

> Looking good. As long as ur water ph is low and water is clean they will b good. Care to share the damage?


Thanks for the advice! Seems like they only accept live foods  :Knockout:  
I got the pair for $50!

----------


## fuurrr

An update:

They have been properly acclimated into their new home in a 2ft planted tank for about a few days now. They are in hiding most of the time so it's a rare sight to see them venture in the open.

Pardon the low quality images  :Laughing: 

The male.




Likes to hide at the back of the tank in the midst of the melting/dying vallisneria.


The tail is clamped most of the time and I'm actually worried. Is there a disease or is it still stressed?


Added a school of 5 ottos to act as a algae clean up crew! Will be adding Malayan shrimps in the weeks to come!


Ottos




Female.






The female has been at the side of the tank chasing her reflection(?) for the past few days. Anyone knows why and what I can do to make it stop? All it does is chase its reflection around  :Shocked: 


The white specks you see are actually live daphnia to act as food for them to chase down as they don't accept any dried/frozen foods. I filtered the daphnia and poured everything inside in hopes to last them for a few days as I don't have the time to purchase new batches of live foods for them everyday and culturing of worms or any sorts of live food are a no no from my parents.

----------


## johannes

Is the water cold? Which may explain the clamping of the tail.

----------


## fuurrr

> Is the water cold? Which may explain the clamping of the tail.


Hey Johannes! The tank is in my room and I turn on the air conditioning every night at around 21C, should be fine right?

----------


## Nismo83

What's the pH?

----------


## fuurrr

I added a ketapang leaf in the filter and the tannins are leeching for the past 2 days. The males comes out from hiding and swims in the open with the female but last night when I came home I noticed that the male was hiding in the rock structure that I have and I was hoping that they actually spawned  :Smug: 

But this morning when I checked the male was still hiding and came out for awhile where I noticed that there is a white cotton substance on its mouth. Further research led me to a bacterial infection called mouth fungus!  :Knockout: 

Is this fatal? Is there any way I can treat it without using any chemicals? Any help would be appreciated! 

Maybe some pictures will help.







Once again sorry for the blurry and unfocused pictures I have no skills in this department  :Laughing:

----------


## fuurrr

> What's the pH?


Hey bro, I don't have any test kits to test my water as I find them expensive for a student like myself. I know it's better to invest in one but I can only do it once I manage to land a part time job  :Opps:

----------


## Nismo83

Your fish cost more than a pH pen. You can get those solution type of you want.

----------


## johannes

> Hey Johannes! The tank is in my room and I turn on the air conditioning every night at around 21C, should be fine right?


The fluctuation in the temperature is not that good in the long run.

----------


## fuurrr

Just tested my water and the readings show above pH 7.6. Tested my tap water and it's also above 7.6. So I'm assuming the high pH is due to water changes.. Threw in a few alder cones that was given to me by bro andersonfisher who kindly gave some melafix too.

Took out the male and put him in quarantine with an air stone with a dose of melafix in hopes he gets better.

----------


## Nismo83

There is no need for medicine. Just need to bring the pH down. Alder come is potent. So be careful when using. Try peat moss next time.

----------


## fuurrr

Both of them recognises me and have been feeding on frozen bloodworms. Female is actively swimming in the open and her colours are beginning to show. 

However, lost the male to mouth fungus last morning.

----------


## Nismo83

That is saddening.

----------

